# Vote for Sizzle



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Angel Kody volunteers for DVGRR! Gotta go vote!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just voted.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Just now placed my vote. 

~Jackie


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I voted for Sizzle, but I had to point out this guy, his picture cracks me up!

http://www.bissell.com/MyAccount/MailForm.asp?Page_id=47061&ImageUrl=http%3a%2f%2f216.120.181.242%2fimages%2fIncludeContent%2fMVP%2fPeriod4%2f1156.jpg


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted for Sizzle. Pretty dog.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I voted for Sizzle too.....


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Just voted for Sizzle


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I just saw a commercial for the contest on HGTV  (Yes, I do watch HGTV ALLLLL day!)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Vote placed...hope it helps.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't find the contest. When I click the link I just get their product page.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We got the email about him yesterday through our rescue list. I have voted for him!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Count me in!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I can't find the contest. When I click the link I just get their product page.


It still worked when I clicked on it. Maybe try to cut and paste this

http://www.bissell.com/MyAccount/Ma...l=/images/IncludeContent/MVP/Period4/0485.jpg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope my vote helped.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

My vote is in.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Consider me voted!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

No,it keeps taking me to the Bissell Canada site. Maybe Canadians aren't allowed to vote :O(


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Could be that voting is limited to the US. Pointless observation...... I'm just trying to give the thread a *bump*

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I voted =) Good luck!! =)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I voted for Sizzle, but I had to point out this guy, his picture cracks me up!
> 
> http://www.bissell.com/MyAccount/Ma...42/images/IncludeContent/MVP/Period4/1156.jpg


He's makes a pretty good vacuum himself!!

I caught this thread too late.  It's now the 6th and Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue (my rescue!) has an adopted dog in the running for voting the week of the 5th-11th. I still hope Sizzle does great, though! Beautiful picture!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I voted - good luck


----------

